# Gulp Alive Shrimp formula?



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

I have been fishing the Gulp 3" shrimp, usually New Penny w or w/o fleck, for years and it seems that my last batch is very different in that they are much softer and less durable. Some older shrimp I have are much firmer. Has the formula been changed or did I get a bad batch?


----------



## Capnmichael (Sep 18, 2015)

You could go buy a few more bags and do a comparison.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I have read many articles and variouis forum complaints about Gulp changing the formula and the baits are softer and less durable. Their representatives at various industry shows are getting input from the public on the issue. Whether Berkley goes back to the original formula or something else is yet to be seen. They do work but I don't use them much due to the cost and short life.


----------



## dbaltz (Oct 22, 2018)

Yes FishWalton, I found two sets of reviews indicating quality control problems and/or a formulation change.

https://www.productreview.com.au/p/berkley-gulp.html 

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/berkley-bait-soft-bait-berkley-gulp/gulp-alive-shrimp/1285419.html

I also discovered the Berkeley produces slinder jig heads designed for Gulp Alive but they are not cheap either.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

They definitely are fragile but they do work. I save the torn up ones, cut them up and tip my jigs when I am fishing for panfish.
~JOE~


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Joetrain said:


> They definitely are fragile but they do work. I save the torn up ones, cut them up and tip my jigs when I am fishing for panfish.
> ~JOE~



Hmmmm.....never done that.....how do they work compared to a cricket or worm.?


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Live bait is better but Gulp is easier. I also found that an old peanut butter jar is good for keeping my Gulp baits in because it doesn’t leak.
~JOE~


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Every time I use them, my wife thinks I’ve been messing around at a whore house. Those things leave some skank stank on the fingers!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I quit using them because the packaging would leak and I found that Procure gel works better.

I use Procure on everything - topwater, suspending, soft plastics, whatever. Even flies will get an occasional dab of Procure.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

60hertz said:


> I quit using them because the packaging would leak and I found that Procure gel works better.
> 
> I use Procure on everything - topwater, suspending, soft plastics, whatever. Even flies will get an occasional dab of Procure.


I have found the Gulp lately to be softer and not as useful because of it, as well. And I too use a lot of procure. I think it helps. :thumbsup:


----------

